# A message from stiffis skidking - skidking ride march 24th



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 14, 2012)

http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp307/2muchrust/?action=view&current=MOV08606.mp4

Hey all ....Here is a message from STIFIS SKIDKING about the upcoming SKIDKING RIDE on March 24th ....Realy funny !  

Any of PORTLAND BIKE CLUB OR SPOKANE BIKERS  want to ride ... 

MEET AT THE SWISS TAVERN  1904 Jefferson Ave, Tacoma, WA  AT 12 NOON ,MARCH 24TH ,RIDE TO OTHER FUN PLACES ,RAIN OR SHINE ...............

SKIDKINGS -    LETS RIDE !


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet video, how many beers did that take? So do you guys have scheduled rides like once a month?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 15, 2012)

*stifis skidking*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Sweet video, how many beers did that take? So do you guys have scheduled rides like once a month?




That is correct ... Its amazing what a few beers can do.....amazing that was done in two takes and a 6 pack af PBR......Yes the SKIDKINGS do the ride once a month .....always a good crazy time  .....


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2012)

We ain't no stinking club, But I'll be sure to bring up the idea at our next gathering! Hey, thanks for the invite (I can't make it though). If we did have club, we'd have a scary talking logo too!


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Skidking rideride*

Anytime guys even if passing through and need a loaner bike we gotem

shaun / skidking member       lets ride !!!!!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you Skid Kings for the invite, totally appreciate it! I already feel there is going to be so much happening when I arrive, I'm not sure where the heck I will be. I'm catching a ride up there. Sounds totally fun!


----------

